

Ask HN: entry point - kozyrev

There are a lot of interesting things around. 
Some of them can be very useful.
You are smart enough to understand main ideas. I'm.<p>So, it's nice to know a good entry point for something new. Like SICP for "CS", or The Feynman Lectures on Physics for physics.<p>For example, one nice source (a book, an article) about corporate law can be very interesting and useful if you are going to start your own Microsoft. Like "Law for Dummies" but for smart people.<p>If you can name an entry point(-s) for something (music, Lisp, money, etc) for smart newbies, what will it be?<p>Links (on the foot) on http://worrydream.com is a good example of what I'm trying to ask you.
======
mechanical_fish
_Molecular Biology Made Simple and Fun_ :

[http://www.amazon.com/Molecular-Biology-Made-Simple-
Third/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Molecular-Biology-Made-Simple-
Third/dp/1889899070/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231807841&sr=1-2)

